# apache config



## BomberJack (5. Februar 2004)

Hi all,
Ich hab ein kleines problem mit meiner apache config und zwar kann ich keine verzeichnise mit "htaccess" schützen
hab schon ne ganze weile im netz gesucht aber weiß nun nicht weiter.

Auf einer seite stand:
Das ich  "AllowOverride None" in "AllowOverride ALL" ändern muß aber als ergebnis nimmt er dann garkeine seite mehr jemand eine idee an was das liegen kann

vieleicht ist das wichtig:
<VirtualHost *>
DocumentRoot /home/cs1
ServerName domain.info
ServerAlias http://www.domain.info
ServerAdmin webmaster@domain.info
ErrorLog /home/cs1/logs/error.log
CustomLog /home/cs1/logs/access.log "combined"
</VirtualHost>


Danke schonmal im vorraus.
Gruß
BomberJack


----------



## Neurodeamon (5. Februar 2004)

Die Doku sagt:

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/mod/core.html#allowoverride


----------



## Ben Ben (5. Februar 2004)

wo genau ist denn dein Problem, dass htaccess nicht klappt?
Fragt er gar nicht erst nach Username und Passwort?
Oder fragt er und auch das richtig eingegebene Passwort ist falsch?
Bei ersterem Falle musst du, wie Neurodeamon schon den link gepostet
hat, AllowOverride auf AuthConfig stellen,
bei zweiterem hast du entweder das PW falsch gecrptet oder
den Pfad zur AuthUserFile falsch angegeben.


----------



## BomberJack (6. Februar 2004)

scheint wohl als ob ich es jetzt hätte  thx euch ;-)
aber eine kleine frage hab ich jetzt noch *g*

Also ich binde auf der seite ein news skript ein was aus dem selben verzeichnis kommt wie das main skript...
wenn ich es direckt eingebe funktioniert es auch ohne probleme bloß jetzt nachdem ich die .htaccres erstellt habe bringt er mir auf der hauptseite folgenden fehler:

Warning: Failed opening 'http://www.domain.info/dir/news/news.php' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/share/pear') in /home/cs1/dir/index.php on line 153

Wiegesagt wenn ich direckt die url eingebe dann geht das newsskript einwandfrei wenn ich es perr include einfüge und das pw drauf hab will es leider nicht so :-(.

Jemand eine ahnung was ich da evtl. einstellen muß
Das hab ich jetzt in die httpd.conf reingesetzt:
<Directory /home/cs1/dir>
    AllowOverride ALL
</Directory>


Danke schonmal und Gruß
BomberJack


----------

